# taping mud over fibre tape



## tapingtoolvirgin (Mar 20, 2008)

hey guys, doing a job for this contractor who will only let me use fibre tape on all seams and butts, was going to run the boxes for the tape coat. just wondering if it was alright to use taping mud over fibre tape.
thanks


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Fibafuse or mesh tape?? Which are you talking about

Im pickin your talking about the self adhesive mesh, In that case, Go for it, Then you can do it again later when it cracks up.

Seach some paper vs mesh threads, You will enjoy the bashing, I mean debates.


----------



## Bazookaguy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Mesh tape should be illegal !!!


----------



## Bazookaguy (Oct 24, 2011)

tapingtoolvirgin said:


> hey guys, doing a job for this contractor who will only let me use fibre tape on all seams and butts, was going to run the boxes for the tape coat. just wondering if it was alright to use taping mud over fibre tape.
> thanks


Tell your contractor, whatever floats his boat, its his baby. LOL!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

paper tape !!!!!!!!!will the war ever end?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bazookaguy said:


>


Actually, the folks over there at FibaTape make a KICK-ASS paper tape. Being a hand taper, I've noticed how fantastic it creases in the angles. Seriously, it's the F*&$ing best.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh, and.............................:hang:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

You cannot use anything but hot mud over mesh tape.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Checkers said:


> You cannot use anything but hot mud over mesh tape.


Checkers,at least u were the only 1 ,2 answer the question
And the poll goes like this(NEVER PUT AP OR SIMILAR ON MESH)
BUT U CAN DO IT WITH HOT MUD AND ITS ALL GOOD):thumbsup:


----------



## Bazookaguy (Oct 24, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Actually, the folks over there at FibaTape make a KICK-ASS paper tape. Being a hand taper, I've noticed how fantastic it creases in the angles. Seriously, it's the F*&$ing best.


Easy slim, Im sure you have your preferences considering that you hand tape. 
I use whatever is stocked on the job. which is usually USG. I prefer that over gold bond, b/c its thinner and runs through the tube better.

i wasnt aware that fiba even makes paper tape. if it creases better it must be stiffer than USG. which I can see your point. considering you dont use a corner roller.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bazookaguy said:


> Easy slim, Im sure you have your preferences considering that you hand tape.
> I use whatever is stocked on the job. which is usually USG. I prefer that over gold bond, b/c its thinner and runs through the tube better.
> 
> i wasnt aware that fiba even makes paper tape. if it creases better it must be stiffer than USG. which I can see your point. considering you dont use a corner roller.


I don't really find it to be all that much stiffer than the other stuff the yard stocks (Hamilton's and one other, can't remember which), it's just that the crease is very well defined. I pinch/fold my angles prior to laying them, and this stuff is easy. The other tapes want to run off the line when you slide to fold them.

Sorry if I seem all worked up about it, I just discovered this stuff a couple months ago and the difference was absolutely amazing. Not as amazing as a super nova or someone giving birth, but you know, amazing for, well, .....taping angles by hand :laughing:


----------



## Bazookaguy (Oct 24, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> I don't really find it to be all that much stiffer than the other stuff the yard stocks (Hamilton's and one other, can't remember which), it's just that the crease is very well defined. I pinch/fold my angles prior to laying them, and this stuff is easy. The other tapes want to run off the line when you slide to fold them.
> 
> Sorry if I seem all worked up about it, I just discovered this stuff a couple months ago and the difference was absolutely amazing. Not as amazing as a super nova or someone giving birth, but you know, amazing for, well, .....taping angles by hand :laughing:


Its alright slim, that pic was kinda cocky in a way to post it here. I was trying to test my sig pic on here and this thread seemed inviting to post something else along with it. but anyway, do you use a banjo or any kind of angle tools at all? or you just prefer to tape that way? cause I dont think I would even do this trade if I was limited to that.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazookaguy said:


> Its alright slim, that pic was kinda cocky in a way to post it here. I was trying to test my sig pic on here and this thread seemed inviting to post something else along with it. but anyway, do you use a banjo or any kind of angle tools at all? or you just prefer to tape that way? cause I dont think I would even do this trade if I was limited to that.


Don't be pickin on the hand tapers :sneaky2:When ,,or If you ever need to tape angles without a zooka ,,,what's your system ??? Not being a smart a$$ ..I've asked this question before all I get is zooka..


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bazookaguy said:


> Its alright slim, that pic was kinda cocky in a way to post it here. I was trying to test my sig pic on here and this thread seemed inviting to post something else along with it. but anyway, do you use a banjo or any kind of angle tools at all? or you just prefer to tape that way? cause I dont think I would even do this trade if I was limited to that.


The picture didn't bother me at all (although, I've never cared much for Calvin pissing on anything).

I _have _used a bazooka and angle tools, as well as a banjo, but 95% of my work is stuff than can be hand taped effectively. It's the occasional bigger job that sets me back a little, but as long as I can sell a hand texture things are good:thumbsup: (then I can skip some unnecessary finish steps and make up for lost time) I don't mind hand taping, as long as I'm not trying to make a low bid work (seldom the case).


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> I _have _used a bazooka and angle tools, as well as a banjo, but 95% of my work is stuff than can be hand taped effectively. It's the occasional bigger job that sets me back a little, but as long as I can sell a hand texture things are good:thumbsup: (then I can skip some unnecessary finish steps and make up for lost time) I don't mind hand taping, as long as I'm not trying to make a low bid work (seldom the case).


I once worked a bit with a long time taper who had gone from using a bazooka to running tapes using a mud tube, and corner and flats mud applicator head attachments. He was fast with it.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I once worked a bit with a long time taper who had gone from using a bazooka to running tapes using a mud tube, and corner and flats mud applicator head attachments. He was fast with it.


I've been thinking about those compound applicators, and flushers too....it would definitely speed things up without the huge auto-tool investment.

The thing is, I'm really trying (not as hard as I should be) to move away from standard drywall work....American Clay would be sweet if this wasn't such a working class town. And, I much prefer carpentry work, but all the carpenters want me to keep doing drywall...they like having a guy who understands the whole house. I've been told I'm not a typical drywaller (whatever THAT means)


----------



## Bazookaguy (Oct 24, 2011)

moore said:


> Don't be pickin on the hand tapers :sneaky2:When ,,or If you ever need to tape angles without a zooka ,,,what's your system ??? Not being a smart a$$ ..I've asked this question before all I get is zooka.
> I usually use strait flex med. for the 90° angles. so I can coat both sides at the same time. if your familiar with strait flex at all, it can be kinda pricey for a 100 ft. roll. but on the smaller jobs Im usually charging for the materials anyway. plus its a right off. and I add extra glue with my mud so it will stick better.
> 
> I worked as a patchman for about 2 years for a major DW contractor due to an injury I had. and a good majority of the callbacks were for SF popping off. alot of painters cry about how it fuzzes up after you sand it, but thats what they are crybabies


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazookaguy said:


> moore said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be pickin on the hand tapers :sneaky2:When ,,or If you ever need to tape angles without a zooka ,,,what's your system ??? Not being a smart a$$ ..I've asked this question before all I get is zooka.
> ...


----------



## Bazookaguy (Oct 24, 2011)

moore said:


> Bazookaguy said:
> 
> 
> > Good lord man that's a lot of work...fuzzy side to the rock..print side out. I only use no-coat on off angles ,,,long off angles ..any off angle under 6' I use paper ..all 90% angles ,,paper...The key to a good crisp straight 90% angle Is the wipe down.
> ...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I guess i could make vinyl work on the 3 ways if i had to.:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have seen it posted on DWT more than once that guys do one side of an angle then the other. WHY? 
If you are going to do them by hand use one of these.:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I mean no disrespect gazman ,,but that's a diy tool.
I can double up angles by hand faster,and cleaner than I could booger them up with that thing...


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Over here I would say that 90% of guys use boxes. Every thing else is hand troweled. In the US that tool may be considered DIY but over here 99.9% of guys use that tool for internals.
The way that it is used is the both sides of the angle are loaded and feathered using a 4" knife, the one pass with the corner trowel. Like all tools they have to be fixed when you first buy them (the corner is way too round on the point) 
In the right hands it is a very usefull and effective tool.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> Over here I would say that 90% of guys use boxes. Every thing else is hand troweled. In the US that tool may be considered DIY but over here 99.9% of guys use that tool for internals.
> The way that it is used is the both sides of the angle are loaded and feathered using a 4" knife, the one pass with the corner trowel. Like all tools they have to be fixed when you first buy them (the corner is way too round on the point)
> In the right hands it is a very usefull and effective tool.


I've found use for that tool, but large scale angle use isn't one of them. I tried it on a smooth-wall job.....once. I spend gobs of time touching up after using it, and that was after I spent quite a bit of time fiddling with getting the right angle and mud consistency. It's a useful tool sometimes, but as a hand finisher I have other tricks:whistling2:


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

tapingtoolvirgin said:


> hey guys, doing a job for this contractor who will only let me use fibre tape on all seams and butts, was going to run the boxes for the tape coat. just wondering if it was alright to use taping mud over fibre tape.
> thanks


well here's my two cents.......I'd tell this "contractor" to go eff himself. If he knows so much about what you are to use...let him do it himself. Look, you're subbing the work out right? What does it matter to him? You know what you're doing, so he hired you, right? I'd tell him to worry about the finished job. Let you do what you do and he/she does what they do.......


As for fibre tape.......that or mesh.......don't need em. don't use em. don't like em.......paper tape and No coat. Tear away bead.....usg mud..green for taping and texturing, blue for every thing else. It's just the best way, IMHO.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

gazman said:


> I have seen it posted on DWT more than once that guys do one side of an angle then the other. WHY?
> If you are going to do them by hand use one of these.:yes:


LMAO!!! A guy gave me one of these to try when I was young...in my early 20's I guess. (48 tomorrow). I really tried to use it...for about 3 min. Then out a window it went. It's a piece of crap! Like stated above. Strictly DIY.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

eastex1963 said:


> LMAO!!! A guy gave me one of these to try when I was young...in my early 20's I guess. (48 tomorrow). I really tried to use it...for about 3 min. Then out a window it went. It's a piece of crap! Like stated above. Strictly DIY.


It works really good on coating perpendicular window bead runs in a corner, both sides at the same time...it's also good for cleaning up hand texture angles when the mud is still workable. And, it's fantastic for building an angle where there is nothing to run an edge against (ie broken plaster on both sides of the angle). I could go on and on about it, it just sucks for finishing angle tape :laughing:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

On small jobs where it's not worth getting the anglehead & box dirty, I use an adjustable corner trowel, you don't get a rounded corner with them like the fixed angle ones, another thing I use it for is touching up after the anglehead, the main thing with them is to set the angle right and learn at what angle to hold it on the wall.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

gazman said:


> Over here I would say that 90% of guys use boxes. Every thing else is hand troweled. In the US that tool may be considered DIY but over here 99.9% of guys use that tool for internals.
> The way that it is used is the both sides of the angle are loaded and feathered using a 4" knife, the one pass with the corner trowel. Like all tools they have to be fixed when you first buy them (the corner is way too round on the point)
> In the right hands it is a very useful and effective tool.


Quite useful in tight spaces !


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

eastex1963 said:


> LMAO!!! A guy gave me one of these to try when I was young...in my early 20's I guess. (48 tomorrow). I really tried to use it...for about 3 min. Then out a window it went. It's a piece of crap! Like stated above. Strictly DIY.


it just sucks for finishing angle tape :laughing:

Well I dont usually lower myself to converse with people that are narrow minded but here we go.

That "piece of crap" as you called it is a tool.
Why do people call a flusher a tool when all it is is a angle tool on a stick?
Thats because it is a tool. Whats the difference? A STICK. Now there is a surprise didnt see that coming did you.

My original point was why do one side with a knife let that dry then do the other side when there is another way. 
I use the mudrunner and angle head to do my angles now, but that is only for the speed it gives. I would put the quality of finish produced by that "DIY" tool against any machine finish that I have seen. I am the first to admit that there is no way that I can match the speed of machine.

But I guarantee that I would match the speed and finish of any hand finish using that "DIY" tool.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

eastex1963 said:


> LMAO!!! A guy gave me one of these to try when I was young...in my early 20's I guess. (48 tomorrow). I really tried to use it...for about 3 min. Then out a window it went. It's a piece of crap! Like stated above. Strictly DIY.


Happy birthday eastex1963







you old fart

And WTF is all this DIY with the angles:furious:

Here's a real Question, Why can't the tool Manufacturers use somerthing better than a allen hex screw to hold the blades in. Can't you guys come up with something better, like maybe a bolt, with a larger head on it. So you can actually get the damn:furious: screw out when you want to adjust your blades, without striping that tiny little hex head.

Now there's a subject worthy to talk about:whistling2:

High jacking the thread:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Here's a real Question, Why can't the tool Manufacturers use somerthing better than a allen hex screw to hold the blades in. Can't you guys come up with something better, like maybe a bolt, with a larger head on it. So you can actually get the damn:furious: screw out when you want to adjust your blades, without striping that tiny little hex head.
> 
> Now there's a subject worthy to talk about:whistling2:
> 
> High jacking the thread:thumbsup:


BINGO!!! it's like they are a one time use only, compared to the price of the tool they are certainly sh!t quality.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> it just sucks for finishing angle tape :laughing:
> 
> Well I dont usually lower myself to converse with people that are narrow minded but here we go.


Come on, I'm not narrow minded. I don't judge tools on whether or not a do-it-yourself-er would use them. I gave the tool a serious shot on a very large job and wasn't happy with the results....more likely than not that could be user error.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

gazman said:


> I have seen it posted on DWT more than once that guys do one side of an angle then the other. WHY?
> If you are going to do them by hand use one of these.:yes:


Concrete tool:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Come on, I'm not narrow minded. I don't judge tools on whether or not a do-it-yourself-er would use them. I gave the tool a serious shot on a very large job and wasn't happy with the results....more likely than not that could be user error.


I couldnt get the corner trowel to work either, BUT, Gaz once told me all the handle is for is picking it out of the tool box, Thats prob where most guys go wrong, holding the handle to use it, I havent tryed again but thats something to think about, Push directly on the blades and see what happens??


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, to each his own I guess. I just don't use one. I'm self employed. Meaning I do things my way. Not narrow minded either. Hey, I tried it didn't I? lol Y'all have a good one. And THANKS for the Bday wishes, and again yes, I'm an old fart.....kinda crabby too...lol. But hey, most here can relate to that.......we been doin' this kinda work too freakin' long....ha. But it pays the bills and then some......


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I got to chime in here and agree its a DIY tool and near-bout useless.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

I have one of these tools and they are great ................. for weeding the garden
Seriously, I tried one , did a couple of tapes with it but never brought it back on site. Its not for me!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

well there ya go!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> I couldnt get the corner trowel to work either, BUT, Gaz once told me all the handle is for is picking it out of the tool box, Thats prob where most guys go wrong, holding the handle to use it, I havent tryed again but thats something to think about, Push directly on the blades and see what happens??


I actually found that I got the best results if I pushed on the rib, and let the sides do their work by adjusting the angle. It was fun to play with no but I'm going to reserve it for my aforementioned situations, and the ones I haven't thought of yet.

DSJohn says they're the "cat's a$$" for finishing plaster angles


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> On small jobs where it's not worth getting the anglehead & box dirty, I use an adjustable corner trowel, you don't get a rounded corner with them like the fixed angle ones, another thing I use it for is touching up after the anglehead, the main thing with them is to set the angle right and learn at what angle to hold it on the wall.


geez

If you DIY really feel the need to use one of those silly corner tools, then go with the one Kiwiman talks of. I got one that sits in my tool box, but I don't know how many years it's been since it was used. I used it more on 45Φ angles, (days before no-coat). but it's adjustable, so that makes it better:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> geez
> 
> If you DIY really feel the need to use one of those silly corner tools, then go with the one Kiwiman talks of. I got one that sits in my tool box, but I don't know how many years it's been since it was used. I used it more on 45Φ angles, (days before no-coat). but it's adjustable, so that makes it better:thumbup:


I've always wondered how the gap in the middle affects the corner? 

I'm going to go back to my DIY type stuffs now, ie making quilts, mudding drywall, and making shelves out of cardboard milk cartons.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Never wanted to admit it but a few of us use them. I only use it on small jobs with hotmud marshalltown make a real good set of them regular and thin coat its ok . But I learned from a old plaster guy


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I've always wondered how the gap in the middle affects the corner?
> 
> I'm going to go back to my DIY type stuffs now, ie making quilts, mudding drywall, and making shelves out of cardboard milk cartons.


If I remember right, it worked good in the 90 angles, but left a gap on the 45's. Which sorta sucked, considering I bought it for 45's

I wonder how it would work on no-coat









Naaaa, Ill let you DIY's try that


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> If I remember right, it worked good in the 90 angles, but left a gap on the 45's. Which sorta sucked, considering I bought it for 45's
> 
> I wonder how it would work on no-coat
> 
> ...


You know, I can just imagine you, sitting up there in the Great White North, laughing at all the stuff you type (it's okay, I do it too:laughing


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

E.K Taper said:


> I have one of these tools and they are great ................. for weeding the garden
> Seriously, I tried one , did a couple of tapes with it but never brought it back on site. Its not for me!


It is uselss for running or bedding tapes.

It is a tool for finishing angles not a tool for loading angles. 
It is very usefull for topcoating angles.
Cazna was right the handle is for getting it it out of the tool box.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

My adjustable one is identical to 2Bucks pic, I use it for picking the tops and bottoms and lap marks after the 3.5" anglehead and you cannot tell the difference in corner sharpness where it's been, the trick is to adjust it so it's wider than 90 degree and hold it to the wall on the right angle to suit the corner, the blade on the adjustable ones are a lot firmer than the one Gaz posted so you just use the handle instaed of fingering the blade.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A $10 flusher without the STICK!!! LOL!!!!:lol:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Perhaps I'm not the only guy that drinks too much!!!!!! 

Are we REALLY discussing the virtues of a DIY tool????:bangin:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Perhaps I'm not the only guy that drinks too much!!!!!!
> 
> Are we REALLY discussing the virtues of a DIY tool????:bangin:


I'm faaaaaarrrr to lazy to go back and find the post, but I think it was Capt-sheetrock who said "you can beat your head against a horse and the cat won't like it, and all kinds of tools have uses if you're smart enough":blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I'm faaaaaarrrr to lazy to go back and find the post, but I think it was Capt-sheetrock who said "you can beat your head against a horse and the cat won't like it, and all kinds of tools have uses if you're smart enough":blink:


toys R us sells tools too:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> toys R us sells tools too:thumbup:


Ummmm....are you making fun of me? 

Lemme ask you a question....

Side job: one small closet added to a bedroom. Are you going to tape it with a bazooka, roller, and glazer? Banjo?

I guess it's a stupid question, I wouldn't use a corner-trowel on it either :laughing::lol:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Ummmm....are you making fun of me?
> 
> Lemme ask you a question....
> 
> ...


Bazooka !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I would carry the bazooka full, from my large job, to do the side job:whistling2:

Plus not to be arrogant, I don't do side jobs. Remember, I work for a large DWC. I'd rather sit on my butt for 2 months, and wait for a house. Rather than deal with some H.O. that says, "I'd do it myself, but????? or has 10 different prices from 10 other clowns. Or their more concerned about their floors than their walls. They ring your phone off the hook asking where you are, then disappear on payday.

ill take my new construction any day of the week, their more orderly and free, while home owners are a pain in the arse:furious:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Bazooka !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I would carry the bazooka full, from my large job, to do the side job:whistling2:
> 
> ...


Does that mean you get to collect unemployment when work dries up? I might not be all that motivated to take side jobs either!

Fortunately, I have very few direct homeowner gigs, I mostly do small-ish stuff for builders, or for friends & neighbors. Neighbors have proven to be the worst....they're kinda like friends, because you know them and you know they'll pay (or have a miserable time until they do), but they still suffer from home-owner-itis.... 

"You can't start until when?" 
"I'm sorry to bother you at 8:30 but can I borrow that hole cutting thing (hole saw) _again_?"
"I decided to go ahead and coat all the mesh tape with All-purpose, that's okay, right?"
"Let's try and figure out some ways to save money on this okay? I'll help you"


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

tapingtoolvirgin said:


> hey guys, doing a job for this contractor who will only let me use fibre tape on all seams and butts, was going to run the boxes for the tape coat. just wondering if it was alright to use taping mud over fibre tape.
> thanks




Its to bad this contractor has no faith in proven traditional application methods and it bad period that some tapers have no backbone to tell them how its suppose to be done period. Sounds to be both are incompetent in what they are doing and gives the industry a bad name. No wonder I don't get paid enough



PS don't take my comments personal. I'd hope you understand my professionalism about what I do for a living.


My quick sarcastic answer, what I'm known for, don't reinvent the wheel dude.

:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Here's a real Question, Why can't the tool Manufacturers use somerthing better than a allen hex screw to hold the blades in. Can't you guys come up with something better, like maybe a bolt, with a larger head on it. So you can actually get the damn:furious: screw out when you want to adjust your blades, without striping that tiny little hex head.
> 
> Now there's a subject worthy to talk about:whistling2:
> 
> High jacking the thread:thumbsup:


Tapeworm are already doing just that. I was adjusting the blades on my 4" tapeworm angle head and they are bigger set screws. It appears that most use a 1/16" screw where as tapeworm is using a 3/32" screw. It may not sound like much of a difference but they look HUGE compared to my Northstar.:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

gazman said:


> Tapeworm are already doing just that. I was adjusting the blades on my 4" tapeworm angle head and they are bigger set screws. It appears that most use a 1/16" screw where as tapeworm is using a 3/32" screw. It may not sound like much of a difference but they look HUGE compared to my Northstar.:yes:


Yeah but than again,,,,, Northstar went broke


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Yeah but than again,,,,, Northstar went broke



Yea yea. 
My drywall master Bonehead has the same size screws as the Northstar.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Yea yea.
> My drywall master Bonehead has the same size screws as the Northstar.


Like this one gazman (pic from mudshark)

Mines the 2.5, I watched the Columbia video on how to fix your angle head. It gave me the urge to fix mine Myself. So I soaked it for a few days in tranny fluid, and The 1st screw I tried to take out STRIPPED !!!!!!!!

So if I can be like 2bjr here for a second , IT"S COLUMBIA TOOLS FAULT !!!:jester: (he always blames somebody else so....:whistling2 They gave me the courage to fix my own tools

But really, there's got to be a better way of holding the blades in, for mechanically inclined fools like me


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yep just like that one 2Buck. Mine is a 2.5" as well. Those screws require a 1/16" allen key, that is the smallest one that I have. I nearly thought about getting glasses so as I could see the thing.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Like this one gazman (pic from mudshark)
> 
> Mines the 2.5, I watched the Columbia video on how to fix your angle head. It gave me the urge to fix mine Myself. So I soaked it for a few days in tranny fluid, and The 1st screw I tried to take out STRIPPED !!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 locktite:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Locktight would probably make it a bit hard to adjust the blades as the need arises.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Maybe change screws every so often kind of like I do with the screws on my foot straps for my stilts.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Still havnt needed to adjust our big head for a long while but remembering back 5/6 yrs ago when we used Premiere the blades would need adjusted every job...sometimes daily. The screws strippin out or comin loose. We used locktite and it helped alot. If your heads are getting adjusted as much as our older heads were then gettin them loose shouldnt be a problem. Hopefully our tapetech heads stay true:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well guys I thought that I would revive this older thread. I made a comment about a internal angle tool. Then i got laughed at, so I thought that I would post a vid of it in action. Sorry it took so long but I had to wait until we were doing a small job. So here it is one of my guys doing an internal by hand.




.
And here is a closer pic of the finished angle.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> Well guys I thought that I would revive this older thread. I made a comment about a internal angle tool. Then i got laughed at, so I thought that I would post a vid of it in action. Sorry it took so long but I had to wait until we were doing a small job. So here it is one of my guys doing an internal by hand.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGA17L2ZhEI.
> And here is a closer pic of the finished angle.


Drywall internet type guys are mean if they laugh at you......for doing drywall.

Thanks for the video, he's quick.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Cool video,,,, and it only took 12 strokes to finish it,,(after it was already loaded with mud). Not bad for the top 1/2 of an angle.

I know I'm a jerk,,,, but isn't that a wee bit more labor intense than just regular hand finishing????


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Wool roller ..then flusher head..not a hand finish angle.. but fast... still green here ...! just playing around with what I have,,,! after watching Gazmans vid ,,,I thought a c/p tube with angle applicator then the angle tool would work a bit faster than knifing in... what er....toma...


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> Wool roller ..then flusher head..not a hand finish angle.. but fast... still green here ...! just playing around with what I have,,,! after watching Gazmans vid ,,,I thought a c/p tube with angle applicator then the angle tool would work a bit faster than knifing in... what er....toma...


 looks purty dern good from that pic


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Cool video,,,, and it only took 12 strokes to finish it,,(after it was already loaded with mud). Not bad for the top 1/2 of an angle.
> 
> I know I'm a jerk,,,, but isn't that a wee bit more labor intense than just regular hand finishing????


Well, since the Captain is in the Christmas spirit of giving:whistling2:

Too slow IMO

After you load it, just take off the first inch or 2 of mud off, then wipe it. It's sorta like loading a angle with a 3" knife (3" wide) then wiping it with a 5" knife.

So, lets say using a 5" knife for talk sake (doing one side of a angle)

Stroke #1- Face load angle 5" wide
Stroke #2- cut inch or two off out side edge to make mud load 3" wide
Stroke #3- Wipe it....... done

Maybe one more stroke if there's too much porosity:whistling2:

Then lets not even get in to a 6" knife, it can load like a 3" knife, then wipe like a six.

Sorry Gazman, your guy is quick, but too many strokes. Not trying to be arrogant, but I bet there's a lot of old farts on he that will tell you they have learnt how to minimize their strokes also. Not to go off subject, but thats why I use a curve trowel on bead. Curve trowel is load then wipe, well a straight trowel is load, hit edge, wipe again equals one extra stroke. ..... they add up

I hope you get what I'm trying to say,,, and merry xmas,,, there's my 2bucks for you


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well, since the Captain is in the Christmas spirit of giving:whistling2:
> 
> Too slow IMO
> 
> ...


If you figure that the corner was already loaded,,,, he wasted 8 strokes,,,so if you figure in the bottom 1/2 of the angle thats 16 strokes /per,,,, so in a bathroom, 8 corners(4 walls and 4 crowns),,,, thats like 128 extra stokes,,, IF their isn't an extra corner on the tub edge(bead).

a banjo, wool roller, a pole and an anglehead would pay for itself in short order,,,no?????

I know you guys think I'm just stuck in my ways,,,,, but thats how I see these things. Yeah man,,, he did a fine looking job with that thing,,,, but the labor involved,,,,, is it woth it????


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bottom line! Too much mud in the crease of the tape will cause a hairline crack [paint crack ] HELL!! If ya overload the angle tape... why tape it??...It's just mud on mud at that point..


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> Bottom line! Too much mud in the crease of the tape will cause a hairline crack [paint crack ] HELL!! If ya overload the angle tape... why tape it??...It's just mud on mud at that point..


 I just love me some hairline cracks,,,,,,:yes:,,,

Oh wait,,,, this is the drywall forum ain't it????

nevermind


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Not sure but I think Gaz is just showing one way of doing it as a comparison (correct me if I'm wrong Gaz).
I use a corner trowel on small jobs where it's not worth getting the big guns out, the way I do it is scoop the mud off the hawk with the corner trowel and load the corner like that, then one or maybe two passes to finish it then one swipe down each side with a broadknfe to feather the edge, I don't try to feather it with the corner trowel....I grip the handle and have my first finger (nose picker) in the centre of the angle shape instead of a finger each side of the angle.
A faster way for the guy in Gaz's vid would be to just one side the corner and let dry etc. Jmo.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I just love me some hairline cracks,,,,,,:yes:,,,
> 
> Oh wait,,,, this is the drywall forum ain't it????
> 
> nevermind


:no: you are a sick....sick man Capt, but I can relate to that:whistling2: 
The adjustable corner trowels don't leave too much mud in the centre unless you got'm adjusted too wide, the fixed ones are very rounded but with a new sharp edge on the angled sponge takes care of that :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buck is right. Too many strokes. I load each side with one stroke but he just dont se:thumbup:em to get it. I didnt trust him to hold my new phone so i got him to do the angle.
the point on the tool from new is way too round so i file them to a sharp point that stops any hair line cracks.
I reckon the young blokes dont get the too many strokes thing for two reasons. One it doesnt hurt yet. And two they dont care or understand that time is money. As kiwiman said it is just a demo of another way. It was not worth getting out the runner for a few angles.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> 2buck is right. Too many strokes. I load each side with one stroke but he just dont se:thumbup:em to get it. I didnt trust him to hold my new phone so i got him to do the angle.
> the point on the tool from new is way too round so i file them to a sharp point that stops any hair line cracks.
> I reckon the young blokes dont get the too many strokes thing for two reasons. One it doesnt hurt yet. And two they dont care or understand that time is money. As kiwiman said it is just a demo of another way. It was not worth getting out the runner for a few angles.


You can also skip strokes by loading your sides with the 4", wipe tight with the corner trowel (pinching the edges) then a quick clean with the 4". Sure, there were extra strokes involved, but for using a corner trowel it was fast-ish. I was inspired by your video this morning, so I broke out the corner trowel on a basement bedroom today. I too only did half of one angle:laughing:....then, knowing it was going to be a hand texture I just ran around and slid the tape edges with my 5":yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*.*



2buckcanuck said:


> geez
> 
> If you DIY really feel the need to use one of those silly corner tools, then go with the one Kiwiman talks of. I got one that sits in my tool box, but I don't know how many years it's been since it was used. I used it more on 45Φ angles, (days before no-coat). but it's adjustable, so that makes it better:thumbup:




My brother bought me one, and I left it in the garage at his house,

I bought one last year and it sits in my Truck (Lorries) side pocket

Now you are are wondering is he gonna use it,

nawwwww I ain't gonna use it cause I can out run Mamma Bravos son 2buck:jester:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> You can also skip strokes by loading your sides with the 4", wipe tight with the corner trowel (pinching the edges) then a quick clean with the 4". Sure, there were extra strokes involved, but for using a corner trowel it was fast-ish. I was inspired by your video this morning, so I broke out the corner trowel on a basement bedroom today. I too only did half of one angle:laughing:....then, knowing it was going to be a hand texture I just ran around and slid the tape edges with my 5":yes:



good for you Slim:jester:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> good for you Slim:jester:


Well yes Mr. Bazooka, it WAS good for me! Saved myself at least 1/2 day's work, which =......well, we won't go into financial details, but let's just say it's good money:thumbsup::yes:


----------

